# Today is Faith's due date



## Moonprysm (Jun 2, 2006)

That's right. Today, I should be large and pregnant or already holding my baby girl in my arms.

Instead, I'm halfway through my 10th week. Being pregnant makes things somewhat easier. But still. This is the day my baby should've come into the world. Instead, she came November 27th at 1pm at 9 weeks old.

Our ultrasound confirming that she was gone was the day of our 4th wedding anniversary, November 16th. I spent the next 10 days in the most horrible labor I'd ever experienced. I went through the motions of a normal day. We bought new sofas. I went to my mother's house for Thanksgiving and suffered through the pain while putting on a smile for everyone else who never even knew I was pregnant, let alone the horror I was going through.

Every night the contractions would start around 10pm and keep me up for most of the night. There were several times where my husband looked at me with fear in his eyes and asked if we should go to the hospital. But we held on. Got through it. And she was born at home, as she should have been, 11 days after our ultrasound.

And now I wait 30 more weeks for my new due date to approach, with the same hopes and dreams that I had before that ultrasound. This time with a more profound faith and trust in both Heavenly Father and my body. If this baby is meant to come to me, it will. If not, there will be other chances. Other times. And if not, at least I will hold my children in Heaven.

RIP Faith

Love, your Mommy


----------



## hippiechickinsing (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

Faith


----------



## hojobj (Oct 28, 2005)

(((((Faith & Moonprism))))


----------



## avivaelona (Jun 24, 2005)

for Faith


----------



## DreamWeaver (May 28, 2002)

I am so sorry.


----------



## peacelovingmama (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I dread my EDD (August 19). I know that must hurt and be so sad.


----------



## jessicasocean (Mar 21, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss of your sweet baby Faith. Hugs and thoughts sent your way..


----------



## ~Mamaterra~ (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

Faith


----------



## heatherweh (Nov 29, 2007)

Our baby was due about this time too. DH refuses to TTC and I just started BC pills for the sake of my marriage. All this when I should be holding my new LO. My heart goes out to you.


----------

